# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  BSOD на POS компьютере. Помогите разобраться.

## Hero4ever

Всех приветствую!
На POS компьютере POSIFLEX TX-2100 установлена лицензионная Windows Embedded POSReady 7. Все нужные драйвера скачаны и установлены с сайта производителя. Периодически появляются синие экраны смерти. Переустановка Windows не помогает, установка свежих драйверов от производителей железа тоже не помогает. С оперативной памятью всё хорошо, проверялась Мемтестом. Меняли HHD на другие HDD, на данный момент поставили SSD, но проблема не ушла. У нас 3 POS компьютера с одинаковой железной и ПО начинкой и все три машины рэндомно ловят синие экраны. ПОМОГИТЕ!!!)))

Прикрепляю ссылку на свежие дампы памяти.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1X-W...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## STTR

Ошибки в двух дампах одинаковые CRITICAL_OBJECT_TERMINATION 0x000000f4 с указанием на termdd.sys и Null.SYS. 
Ошибка известная и часто разбиралась - проблема на уровне железа.
Проблема в дисковой подсистеме, модули будут указываться разные.
(*) Это либо софтбэдблоки на диске, или проблема с контроллером или перегрев моста и снова проблемы с контроллером диска на материнской плате, направление в общем понятное.
(*) Сделайте полную копию носителя, восстановите полную копию на рабочий носитель.
(*) Проверьте температурные режимы мостов, понизьте температуру мостов, и процессора.
Либо носители старые, либо с температурой внутри блоков что-то не то.
Попробуйте поменять корпус на больший, установите в нем принудительный обдув.
(*) Плохой блок питания в корявых торговых терминалах также приносит похожие проблемы.

На будущее - не берите POS-терминалы, найдите любой моноблок с COM-портами и будьте счастливы (2 COM порта возможная реальность на моноблоке).
Если нужно бооольше COM портов и прочие непотребства берите приемлемую материнскую плату и устанавливайте платы расширений -
хоть на 16 COM портов и прочую дичь с картридерами и картоприемниками.

Ищите что-то типа Multi I / O, 6xCOM9M или 8xCOM9M и так далее и за 1к-6к рублей будет вам неограниченное счастье 
с другой стороны, должен быть желаемый интерфейс материнской платы.

Минус придется делать прямоугольные и обычные дырки в корпусе для выходов интерфейсов ну или заплатить сильно больше денег).

1. Нет проблем с мощностью, 
2. Приемлемый монитор много лучше, чем у POS, 
3. Сильно лучше блок питания, 
4. В разы дешевле
5. Заменяемость частей и простой доступ к железу.

Посмотрел на ваш POSIFLEX TX-2100 красная цена ему 10к рублей.
Цена задрана раза так в 3(три). 
(*) = это ваши проблемы и болезни этих железок.

Имейте магазин, в котором оное купили до потери пульса их и вашего.

Делайте принудительную вентиляцию, и думайте о замене блоков питания.
Как только вы покосячите корпус думаю гарантия от вас уйдет.
Тоже с блоками питания.

Смотрите в сторону устройств pipo x9 или x12 оно стоит 15k-30k, но с 1м COM, но там уже сенсорный экран и выбор
Андроид или W10 туда можно и ваше запихать, но надо уметь собирать встроенную XP конструктором, благо он где-то валяется в Рунете.

Или W2K3 занимает всего-то 90М оперативной памяти, попробуйте для начала покрутить свое ПО на нем.
Начните с виртуалки с этой замечательной вещью.

----------


## Hero4ever

Спасибо большое за советы! 1000 раз пожалел, что связался с POS компьютерами) Повёлся на пассивное охлаждение. Поэксперементирую и отпишусь о результатах, может кому пригодится.

----------


## Hero4ever

УРА! Теперь всё стабильно работает. Вообщем был целый ворох проблем.
1) Были плохие кабели питания от ИБП к самой POS, ККМ и другим девайсам. Поменяли на дорогие и качественные. Кассы стали реже выключаться, но проблема с синими экранами не прошла.
2) Крайние драйвера на видео и USB 3.0 с офф сайта оказались глючными. На видео поставил старую версию, а USB 3.0 удалил совсем, т.к. у нас есть USB HUB, подключенный к USB 2.0, но синий экран продолжил появляться, хотя реже.
3) Одна из главных болячек!!! Драйвера Сбербанковского терминала плохо работают в связке с Windows Embedded POSReady 7 и Frontol 6. Поставили офф Windows 10 и проблемы все ушли.
ИТОГ: как написал товарищ выше, не связывайтесь с POS компьютерами, это геморрой)

----------

